# Modifier for cpt 87804



## SHERRY SCHEXNAYDER (Apr 6, 2015)

I was billing 87804 QW and billing again 87804 59, is this the correct way to  bill?


----------



## krisw7067 (Apr 8, 2015)

*87804 modifiers*

Yes that is the correct way to bill that.


----------



## SHERRY SCHEXNAYDER (Apr 14, 2015)

*Modifier to cpt 87804*

thanks


----------



## dknight88 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Modifier for CPT 87804*

We have always billed the RAFLU as 87804 qw; 87804 qw, 91.
I'm sure modifier 59 would work, but I think 91 would be a better choice since it is a repeat lab test.


----------



## janice.jones@bhsi.com (Nov 21, 2019)

It's not a repeat test, a repeat test is when something went wrong with the first, so you do it again.  
It's a second test, you are testing for two types of Flu, type A and type B.. We have trouble getting paid too, we bill 87804 and 87804 XU, or to Medicare 87804QW and 87804 QWXU, and some get paid and some don't. Sometimes you just have to call the ins and explain the situation. If you have one where it did pay before, tell them, and that gives you leverage.


----------

